# Trying to ID Vintage Fujica



## jason4kstate (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry need help with this one. I can't find any camera that they made under the MP brand.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 16, 2013)

Apparently the same as the Fujica GER.
Fujica GER - Camerapedia

There's an article here, but you'll have to use Google translate to get an English version:
FUJICA MP


----------

